# نرحب بأخينا م سامح الفيومى مشرفا على قسم هندسة الطيران



## سنا الإسلام (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

* *نرحب بأخينا م *سامح الفيومى *مشرفا على قسم هندسة الطيران*
*
ونشكره لقبوله الاشراف بالقسم 

كما نتمنى له ولجميع الاخوة التوفيق والنجاح باذن الله تعالى
*​*
 فمبارك عليكم الاشراف ومبارك علينا انضمامكم لأسرة ادارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب





جزاكم الله خيرا​*


----------



## mohamedtop (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Ahmed Ab (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك يا استاذ سامح واتمنى انك تدير القسم بطريقه جيده 
واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## خلوف العراقي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مليون مبروك ..... واعانكم الله على هذه المهمه ........


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## samehaly1980 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزا الله عني كل من رحب بي خير الجزاء
وأرجو من الله ان يعينني على النجاح في هذة المهة
والله الموفق


----------



## سامح الفيومى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*الله الموفق*



ahmed ab قال:


> الف مبروك _يا استاذ سامح _واتمنى انك تدير القسم بطريقه جيده
> واتمنى لك التوفيق


 
السلام عليكم _يامهندس / أحمد_

الله يبارك فيك

وأطلب منك الدعاء لي بظهر الغيب أن يوفقني 
والله الموفق


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك للمهندس سامح

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## سمندل السوداني (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك أخي الكريم سامح الفيومي 
إن شاء الله تُحلِق بالقسم عالياً 
وفقك الله ونفع بك ...







​


----------



## architect one (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخ سامح الفيومي :
ألف مبروك الإشراف وثقة الإدارة وأتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح واعلم بأن النجاح لايقاس بالموقع الذي يتبوأه المرء في حياته .. بقدر ما يقاس بالصعاب التي يتغلب عليها .


----------



## wadal3iys (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مليوووووووووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووووووك
واتمني لك كل التوفيق


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم وفقه واعنه.


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووك


----------



## mohamed mech (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## سامح الفيومى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
إلى كل إخواني وزملائي رواد الملتقى وخاصة قسم هنسة الطيران
أشكرك على ترحيبكم الوفير
ولي طلب عندكم وهي مشاركاتكم الفعالة والتي تعبر عن رأيكم
وذلك بمراسلتي إن امكن للتعبير عن رأيكم والمساهمة والمشاركة في تطوير ملتقانا الرائع​


----------



## خالد السيد علي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك يا هندسه على الاشراف
ولك اجمل تحيه


----------



## المهندس 2012 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووك


----------



## ابوالضحي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق


----------



## كاردينيا82 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووك ... من كاردينيا ...


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
مبروك اخي واعانك الله 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## الياس عبد النور (7 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي م.سامح 
مبارك عليكم هذا التقدم والذي انتم اهل له باذن الله 
ونشكر ادارة الملتقى على ما تقدمه من ضخ دماء جديدة في هذا الملتقى وخصوصا اختيارها المييز للمشرفين الاكفاء 
اعانكم الله ووفقكم الى كل خير 
اخوكم الياس عبد النور​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## تولين (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف *الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله*​


----------



## Securitysuite (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله*


----------



## الشخيبي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك لك الإشراف أخي سامح..
نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد

ومرحبا بك بين إخوانك


----------



## نجانجا (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله*


----------



## بشار رائد (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله*


----------



## العقاب الهرم (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك اخى
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م.عماد ك (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله لك
وأعانك على خدمتك إخوانك


----------



## فراشه الهندسة (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق يارب..


----------



## عبدالرحمن دقيلة (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك و أعانك الله على تأدية مهمتك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

م.عماد ك قال:


> بارك الله لك
> وأعانك على خدمتك إخوانك


 بارك الله فيك 
وأسأل الله أن يوفقني لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## مهاعبد (7 أكتوبر 2011)

1000000
 مبروووووك
بالتوفيق يارب


----------



## acer.7 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك اخ سامح الفيومى


----------



## ولد المملكة (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مليون مبروك للمهندس سامح


----------



## سامر الشيخ مرعي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وفقكم الله في هذه المهمه لما فيه خير المنتدى.


----------



## م اخلاص (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووك الاشراف كل التوفيق


----------



## سهيل البابلي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك التوفيق والتقدم المستمر انشالله


----------



## agabeain (7 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله باشمهندس سااااااااامح


----------



## engineer sameer (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك يا هندسة


----------



## kotoz99 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

​*
 فمبارك عليكم الاشراف ومبارك علينا انضمامكم لأسرة ادارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب​*


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك أخي الإشراف

ومرحبا بك في كوكبة الإشراف..


نسأل الله لك التوفيق والعون في حمل هذه الأمانة​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وموفق باذن الله


----------



## انين الماضي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Ahmed Ab (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (7 أكتوبر 2011)

_*ألف مليوووووووووووون مبرووك أخونا م/ سامح وبالتوفيق وندعوا لك بالتوفيـــــق*_


----------



## قندس (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك......والله يعينك


----------



## صفص (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك يا باش مهندس وربنا يوفقك دايما


----------



## ج.ناردين (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبااااااااااااااارك 
دمتم بروعتكم​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 أرحب بأخي المهندس سامح الفيومى

مع تمنياتي له بانجاح والتوفيق في مهمته

مع تحياتي
*


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك التألق والابداع بما يسهم من خدمة وتفاني للمصلحة العامة مع امنياتي لك بالتوفيق وتحقيق الطموح تحياتي وأحترامي


----------



## إبن جبير (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مرحباً بك أخي سامح مشرفاً ، أسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد والعون.


----------



## سمير عمار (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك ونأمل إعادة ترتيب قسم هندسة الطيران بطرق علمية حديثة يؤدى هذا الترتيب الى الوصول بالمستوى الممتاز للقسم وبالتالى يعود على السادة الأعضاء بالنفع العلمى كما نرغب فى تزويد هذا القسم بما هو جديد ونتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يجعل هذه الأمنيات على يد سيادتكم 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## kaboke (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف الف مبروك علي الاشراف


----------



## freemanghassan (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك 

بالتوفيق بعون الله


----------



## safety113 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك
انتقاء موفق باذن الله ومن عالي الى اعلى
تحياتي


----------



## سالم المريمي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبارك*


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك للاخ سامح


----------



## ادور (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح 
والي الامام


----------



## عدالة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم زد وبارك بمشرفين وأعضاء 
ألف مبروك وألف مبروك 

نسأل الله تعالى أن يعم على يديك أخي الفاضل المهندس سامح كل الخير لدينك ووطنك 

يارب أحفظ وأحمي أخوتي علمائنا ومتعلمينا ومثقفينا ليعلو الدين والوطن بهم 

يارب سبحانك كن لهم العون والنصير


----------



## amr awad (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووك


----------



## لهون لهونى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## wbellol (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## العيون الدامعة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## نور الجزائرية (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
مبروك عليك الاشراف اخ سامح 
ربنا يقدّرك و تحمل هذه المسؤولية و تصونها بإخلاص
الله يوفقك و يعينك اخي


----------



## sayed2051 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك *


----------



## محمودشمس (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك على الاخ صلاح


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

محمودشمس قال:


> الف مليون مبروك على _الاخ صلاح_


سلام عليكم

مين الأخ / صلاح

اضحكك الله كما اضحكتني


----------



## Abu Laith (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الف والف مبروك واتمنى لك كل توفيق والازدهار ..


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يا رب وفقه واحفظه


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## النصرة (9 أكتوبر 2011)

اسال الله لك التوفيق يا اخي الفاضل


----------



## ramymahmoud1960 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (10 أكتوبر 2011)

نتمنى لكم النجاح وتطوير المنتدى


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t288279.html#ixzz1azNQpqTs


*السلام عليكم​
إلى جميع إخواني زوار المنتدى وأعضائه​
 لي طلب لو لك أي اقتراح أو ملاحظة برجاء إدراجها في هذا الموضوع
وإليك الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78787.html

ولنسهم معا في تطوير بناء القسم​*


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووك اخ سامي


----------



## @ ايمن @ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك اخينا المهندس سامح على الاشراف


----------



## sonofthelight (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## محمد عادل مصطفى 86 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك الاشراف ​


----------



## حاتم حسنى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## haytham.a.e (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا هندسه


----------



## م.الحمادي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك الاشراف على قسم هندسة الطيران


----------



## مهندسة طموحة87 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف الف مبروك للاخ سامح وانشاء الله للافضل وبالتوفيق لك...


----------



## noor-noor (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## odwan (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك ونمنى له التوفيق وسدد الله خطاه


----------



## يحي الحربي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

نبارك لاخينا م سامح الفيومى ثقة الادارة ونتمنى له التوفيق والسداد


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

تمنياتي لك بالنجاح ولموفقية


----------



## احمد سكولز (14 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتى والف مبروك على الاشراف


----------



## ادور (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووك كتير ولك كل كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## ادور (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروككككك اكتير ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------

